
The Swedish Visual Copyright Society - drallison
http://bus.se/en/information/about-us
======
drallison
These are the folks who are suing Wikimedia for publishing on the web
photographs showing public statues in Sweden, asserting copyright violation of
the "visual copyright" supposed held by the artist.

